# Filter Foam



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am looking to add some extra filter foam to my canister filter. Does anyone know where you would find coarse, medium and fine filter 'pond' foam that is safe for aquariums?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the best.

Poret® Foam Shop - SWISSTROPICALS


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You can buy Aquaclear sponges in almost any fish shop. It only comes in one coarseness, though.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

smccleme said:


> This is the best.
> 
> Poret® Foam Shop - SWISSTROPICALS


Yeah that is good stuff, do we have anything similar thats local? With the USD and shipping it becomes quite pricey...even with getting it shipped to a PO BOX at the border.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

cpat83 said:


> Yeah that is good stuff, do we have anything similar thats local? With the USD and shipping it becomes quite pricey...even with getting it shipped to a PO BOX at the border.


Not that I've found. http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12&sort=20a&page=1 has some as well.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah I saw that too, seems even more expensive. I cannot figure out why it is so pricey....for what appears to be a cheap easy to make material


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have replacement/new foam blocks for

9 - AquaClear 110 Foam Insert @ $5. ea all 9 for $40

6 - FX5 Filter Foam Inserts Aquarium Filter Media @ $3. ea all 6 for $15

9 - Aqua Clear 50 Foam inserts @ $2 each all 9 for $15

take them all for $65


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the offer, I went ahead and made an order with Swiss Tropicals. Pricey but I bought more than I need, but I like the flexibility to be able to cut it to size.


----------

